

Ask HN: What happen with Friendfeed? - csomar

I registred to friendfeed few months ago, I subscribed to few people and groups I like and quit it since I didn't like it.<p>yesterday my mail box has 100+ email than usual! It was friendfeed, noticing me that some people subscribed to my updates. I went to friendfeed (my account is friendfeed.com/omarabid) and noticed 92 new subscribers (I had any when I started), most of them I don't know.<p>How can I know what happened? Did FF do that to makes its site looks popular and interesting, or did I become popular suddenly? Is it better to contact friendfeed or just take advantage of the new subscribers??
======
slater
They just switched to a new layout, maybe it has something to do with that?

